# MILL DRILL SPINDLE WRENCH



## backyard_cnc (Aug 10, 2014)

I recently acquired a very cheap KING PDM 30 Mill-Drill much like the typical RONG FU round column RF-31 and have been slowly getting it into a usable condition. The lack of a spindle lock for tool changes was annoying so today I machined a wrench to fit the spline on the spindle to make it easier. Turned out nicely and fits very well and should be very useful until I get around to doing an air powered drawbar.

Gerald

PS yes I do have a CNC mill in the shop so that makes this sort of thing easier. It certainly could have been done on the mill drill though just a little more work. Heres a short video on youtube of one machining pass of the profile.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qER5lDK9Bww


----------



## brasssmanget (Aug 10, 2014)

Turned out nice! I've been contemplating attempting one for mt RF31, but to be honest I don't really have trouble with tools coming loose [at least not yet] if I just slap the ratchet a hard slap after hand tightening. I still like the concept though, and eventually I'll get around to making one. Thanks for the post. )


----------

